# How Much Co2 For 75g



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

Found this video for affordable co2, was wondering if anyone can confirm if that would be enough for a 75g? The plants in currently are 1 anubias nana, 2 java ferns, 1 amazon sword, and 8 stems of green cabomba. WILL BE ADDING ALOT MORE PLANTS, trying for a dutch style aquarium look after I get everything ready.
The supplies are in this video's description, thanks for anyone who actually looks at it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2gsBc3vFp8


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

I have a paintball co2 system on a 50g. First 24oz tank lasted a month at 30-45ppm. 

However, i have a griggs reactor so none of the co2 is wasted. This month ive dialed back co2 and with 20ppm, i hope to get 6-8 weeks.

Problem with system in vid is it uses a diffuser, not a reactor. Much wasted co2. I wouldnt expect more than 2 weeks w that sys on a 75 at 30ppm.


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

Damn, anything affordable you can recommend? Really new to co2


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Add a reactor, 24oz tank, and lower co2 to 20ppm, may get 3 to 4 weeks. 


You need a 5# tank..only 50 bucks. Pb tank + adapter almost same cost as 5# tank. You can do it for 150.


----------



## Igor95 (Aug 19, 2017)

whats a 5# tank?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Igor95 said:


> whats a 5# tank?


A 5 pound cylinder (of CO2)


----------



## user12345pk (Sep 7, 2016)

my advice , don't buy the tank new if you're going to exchange route (vs re-fill). you'd end up swapping your new tank for an old 1 on your first exchange.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

For what its worth, I pay about $20 to refill my 10# co2 tank and it lasts me atleast 6 months. This tank is connected to 1 quality regulator supporting 2 solinoids and 2 metering valves, onew for my 75g and 1 for my 40g. If I only ran the 75g on co2 I likely would get 9 months out of 1 tank. Best guess is I an running 30-35ppm co2 in both tanks. 
So, I guess what I am getting at is figure out what 1 or 2 years of co2 use will really cost you. The expensive 2 stage regulator and 10# tank might be more cost effective during your 2nd year of usage.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Immortal1 said:


> For what its worth, I pay about $20 to refill my 10# co2 tank and it lasts me atleast 6 months. This tank is connected to 1 quality regulator supporting 2 solinoids and 2 metering valves, onew for my 75g and 1 for my 40g. If I only ran the 75g on co2 I likely would get 9 months out of 1 tank. Best guess is I an running 30-35ppm co2 in both tanks.
> So, I guess what I am getting at is figure out what 1 or 2 years of co2 use will really cost you. The expensive 2 stage regulator and 10# tank might be more cost effective during your 2nd year of usage.


The cost for refills/CO2 for paintball tanks is equivalent to 5# tanks. 10# tanks have a slight advantage, but the real savings come with 20# tanks.

The problem with paintball is frequency of refills. However, three paintball tanks ($60) cost $15 for a refill x3 and will last as long as a 5# tank. Cost between the paintball and 5# is about the same, but frequency of refill is less. 

I have a 50g tank and got a month from a 24oz PB tank, but there was some wastage on first connect, and I was running more CO2 than I intended. I wouldn't recommend PB tank for anything larger than a 55g, and even then, probably best to get two tanks refilled at same time.


----------

